# OpenVPN used for servers



## FlorinMarian (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi guys!

I have few ranges of IP addresses fully protected with AntiDDoS Game and also a Dedicated Server assigned to them.

My question is:
- It is possible to run OpenVPN server on Linux and my clients to use my IP addresses for their websites, mysql connections ? (remote)
To be more clear:

Can MYSQL and APACHE be builded with OpenVPN obtained IP address?
if yes, website will show real REMOTE_ADDR IP address or OpenVPN IP address like for GRE connection?

Thank you very much!


----------



## D-FENS (Feb 7, 2019)

Theoretically it should be possible, I don't see any problems in principle.
MySQL and Apache HTTPD offer their services over TCP. When a client connects to your OpenVPN server, they would get a new network interface (for example, tun or tap depending on your OpenVPN configuration) and it would have an additional IP address within the range of your VPN address space. They would also have the appropriate routing entries and thus, direct access to your VPN and all connected hosts, including the Apache and MySQL servers.

If you want to make things even easier for your clients, you could setup an authoritative DNS server (for example, nsd) and they could have DNS names like: "www.yourvpn.intra" and "mysql.yourvpn.intra".

The "REMOTE_ADDR" will be shown as VPN address (similar to GRE).


----------

